# Interview Yulianna Avdeeva - winner Chopin Competition 2010



## 2011 (Jan 30, 2011)

On the link below an interview with Yulianna Avdeeva, winner of the Fryderyk Chopin Competition 2010 in Warsaw.

http://200-percent-blog.blogspot.com/2010/11/yulianna-avdeeva.html

Avdeeva talks on being the first women in 45 years to win the Competition, Chopin's genius, how to perceive and understand composers' intentions, and her total immersion in the music whilst she performs.


----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for posting this .


----------

